# Timeshares near Yellowstone?



## DianneL (Jul 7, 2007)

Are there any timeshare units near Yellowstone National Park?  We are thinking about a trip there in 2009.  Thanks.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 7, 2007)

Island Park Village, Idaho is 22 mi from the West entrance. Big Sky Montana is a bit further. Other posters have written that Island Park is a good base from which to see Yellowstone and Grand Teton.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Red Rox (Jul 7, 2007)

DiannneL, you and I seem to be attracted to the same places. I just watched the Yellowstone program on the Travel Channel and Mrs Red Pony and I were reminded of the wonderful vacation we had there several years ago. We exchanged for a TS week in Jackson Hole and then spent 2 additional nights at the Lake Yellowstone Hotel in Yellowstone NP. We would have liked Old Faithful Inn too, but the hotel where we were, had a bit more charm and elegance about it. There were a few different TS options in Jackson Hole and we enjoyed being there. It was a good base for exploring Grand Teton NP and we played a couple of rounds of golf, and unfortunately missed the Snake River raft trip due to mudslides.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 7, 2007)

Just a heads up, Yellowstone timeshares in summer are very tough trades.

I think Trading Places has some sort of affiliation with Island Park Village.  If you are hoping to trade in, you could give Trading Places a call and ask what sort of inventory they get for Island Park Village.


----------



## kapish (Jul 7, 2007)

*Keep an eye on WorldMark West Yellowstone!*

WorldMark is opening a fantastic, brand new resort near Yellowstone in early 2008. They have already started taking reservations for Summer 2008. 

You may even be able to do a direct exchange with a WorldMark owner 13 months in advance to make sure you get the reservation at this resort 

Discussion about WorldMark West Yellowstone at www.wmowners.com


----------



## JudyS (Jul 7, 2007)

kapish said:


> WorldMark is opening a fantastic, brand new resort near Yellowstone in early 2008. They have already started taking reservations for Summer 2008.


Makes me want to buy Worldmark!  Why, or why, do they have to be Wyndham?


----------



## maryk (Jul 7, 2007)

*Travel Channel show on Yellowstone*

I heard there was one tonight, but I couldn't find when it was going to be on.

Does anyone know when it will be on again?  Was it informative?

THanks

MaryK


----------



## LLW (Jul 7, 2007)

kapish said:


> WorldMark is opening a fantastic, brand new resort near Yellowstone in early 2008. They have already started taking reservations for Summer 2008.



I have got my reservation for summer 2008 in Canmore/Banff, West Yellowstone, and Lake Coeur d'Alene (Idaho) for a total of 7 days.   

Reservations for 2009 will open 13 months before check-in. Reservations for summer 2008 have been highly demanded. I expect 2009 to be the same.
__________________


----------



## Judy (Jul 8, 2007)

JudyS said:


> Makes me want to buy Worldmark!  Why, or why, do they have to be Wyndham?


Worldmark owners are snapping up the summer 2008 reservations the minute they become available.  It's really hard to get a reservation.

And they cost more than the older Worldmark resorts, for example, before Cendant/Wyndham, most Worldmark two-bedroom weeks during red season could be booked for 10,000 credits.  I just paid 11,000 for a one-bedroom red season week at West Yellowstone.


----------



## CharlesS (Jul 8, 2007)

*Big Sky to Yellowstone*



jtricks said:


> Island Park Village, Idaho is 22 mi from the West entrance. Big Sky Montana is a bit further. Other posters have written that Island Park is a good base from which to see Yellowstone and Grand Teton.
> 
> Jim Ricks


Yes, Big Sky is further away but the trip is doable.  It's a beautiful drive from Big Sky to Yellowstone.  There was some detailed discussion here a number of months back on this same topic which you might want to search for.  But the new info that others have brought to your question is also valuable.

Charles


----------



## JudyS (Jul 8, 2007)

Judy said:


> Worldmark owners are snapping up the summer 2008 reservations the minute they become available.  It's really hard to get a reservation.
> 
> And they cost more than the older Worldmark resorts, for example, before Cendant/Wyndham, most Worldmark two-bedroom weeks during red season could be booked for 10,000 credits.  I just paid 11,000 for a one-bedroom red season week at West Yellowstone.


11,000 for a one-bedroom is a lot higher than the older resorts!  You can rent extra WM credits for 6 cents each -- is that correct?  So, that would make the cost of a summer one-bedroom $660 a week.  Still not that bad, I guess, considering that there is no purchase cost for acquiring those points. 

Do Worldmark owners find they have to "attack dial" the moment the phones open, the way many Marriott owners do, or is reserving not too hard a process?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 8, 2007)

I got 2 units for next July at WorldMark West Yellowstone.  I can't wait to go.

Even with Wyndham pillaging WorldMark, I would buy it in a nanosecond.  The ownership will depreciate over time, but there is so much value in it today that it doesn't matter.  

If you think about it, pretty much all timeshares depreciate over time.  So, even though Wyndham is involved, you just need to make sure you have the right financial model to justify a purchase and you will be fine.

Cars depreciate in value, too.  People don't hesitate to buy them.  So, just because an asset decreases in value over time, it doesn't mean that it's not worth buying.


----------



## bobk (Jul 8, 2007)

Island Park Village is a great location and Trading Places almost always has availability there.  You can check availability online at their website  Tradingplaces.com.


----------



## kapish (Jul 8, 2007)

*More info. on WM W. Yellowstone*

*Adding additional info*: 

 Discussion about WorldMark West Yellowstone at www.wmowners.com
Here is the official page for WorldMark West Yellowstone that documents credit values, resort activities etc.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 8, 2007)

LLW said:


> I have got my reservation for summer 2008 in Canmore/Banff, West Yellowstone, and Lake Coeur d'Alene (Idaho) for a total of 7 days.
> 
> Reservations for 2009 will open 13 months before check-in. Reservations for summer 2008 have been highly demanded. I expect 2009 to be the same.
> __________________



How can you handle 3 places in one week?  2 Nights at each?

Sterlling


----------



## DianneL (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the information.  That brings up another question.  We can travel off season, however, don't want to go during extreme cold or snow.  Is there a time anyone could recommend, other than peak summer time?  Thanks.


----------



## kapish (Jul 8, 2007)

Here is what I gathered from the brochure for WorldMark West Yellowstone:






It looks like Late Spring/ Early Fall would be ideal.


----------



## LLW (Jul 8, 2007)

Kauai Kid said:


> How can you handle 3 places in one week?  2 Nights at each?
> 
> Sterlling



Lake Coeur d'Alene is just 1 night and a stop on the way home - we have been to the WM there before. We are staying 2 nights in Canmore and 4 nights in West Yellowstone. We have been to both parks before. We will have to add a motel night before Canmore.  That's the current plan, anyways - WM allows us to cancel or change up to 30 days before without penalty.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 8, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> ...Even with Wyndham pillaging WorldMark, I would buy it in a nanosecond.  The ownership will depreciate over time, but there is so much value in it today that it doesn't matter....


Good point!  Worldmark is very tempting!  But, I have so many timeshares on my "to buy" list that it would probably take me a while to get to Worldmark, especially since I usually focus on weeks in the under $2000 range.  (So far, only my DVC cost more than that.  Of course, it was a _lot _more.)





kapish said:


> Here is what I gathered from the brochure for WorldMark West Yellowstone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High of 59 in May, 68 in July, but 91 in June?  That doesn't sound right.


----------



## susieq (Jul 8, 2007)

maryk said:


> I heard there was one tonight, but I couldn't find when it was going to be on.
> 
> Does anyone know when it will be on again?  Was it informative?
> 
> ...



It was on today ~ late morning or early afternoon ~ and yes it was great ~ very informative. This is the second or third time we've seen it. So I'm sure it'll be on again!!  

Sue


----------



## kapish (Jul 8, 2007)

JudyS said:


> High of 59 in May, 68 in July, but 91 in June?  That doesn't sound right.


It is published by Wyndham...


----------



## chellej (Jul 9, 2007)

DianneL said:


> Thanks for all the information.  That brings up another question.  We can travel off season, however, don't want to go during extreme cold or snow.  Is there a time anyone could recommend, other than peak summer time?  Thanks.



Our favorite time is early sept.  The nights get cool, water is lower so fishing is good, no mosquitos, few tourists, and the park & roads are still open.  Also it is when the elk are bugling which is pretty interesting as well.


----------



## Judy (Jul 9, 2007)

JudyS said:


> Do Worldmark owners find they have to "attack dial" the moment the phones open, the way many Marriott owners do, or is reserving not too hard a process?



"Attack click" is more like it.  We can make reservations online.  Many Worldmark resorts are reasonably easy to reserve, but the popular ones, in the high-demand seasons and holidays, get booked fast.  The first time I tried to book West Yellowstone, I logged in 16 minutes after the booking window opened and everything was gone.  I succeeded in booking my second choice dates by booking the minute reservations opened.
Worldmark has a very lenient cancellation policy, so there's always the possibility of getting a reservation through the wait-list.


----------



## catwgirl (Jul 9, 2007)

I just returned from a week at Lake Condominiums at Big Sky (a beautiful area) and also toured a unit at Island Park Village while I was there.  If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 9, 2007)

*How Best to Snag Island Park thru RCI?*

We are interested in going to Yellowstone in 2009. What would be the best strategy to try and get a 2 bedroom unit during, unfortunately, peak season since, as stated in an earlier post, it's a hard trade to get? I am rather new at exchanging (only have done one for 2008 in Seodna)...if I understand, I can't exchange farther out than 18 months (right?) so I'd have to start searching this December to try to grab one as they start popping up (right?). Or is it smarter to put in an ongoing request now and try to be at the front of the line?

I have a bright red summer Cape Cod studio...do you think this will be enough to get an Island Park exchange?? Thanks!


----------



## glenn1000 (Jul 15, 2007)

We just returned from a Yellowstone trip last night and stayed at Lake Condominiums in Big Sky. Although it's an hour drive to the park, there are many other great things to do in the Big Sky area too. We took some beautiful hikes, went rafting and horseback riding. Lake Condos is an easier exchange than Island Park and the units are large (we had a 2-bedroom with a loft) and comfortable. I think that putting an ongoing request for whatever resorts you are interested in is the way to go.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 15, 2007)

I somehow overlooked that there were new replies here.  Thanks for your answer to my question, (other) Judy! Kapish, good point!



jlwquilter said:


> ...if I understand, I can't exchange farther out than 18 months (right?) so I'd have to start searching this December to try to grab one as they start popping up (right?). Or is it smarter to put in an ongoing request now and try to be at the front of the line?
> 
> I have a bright red summer Cape Cod studio...do you think this will be enough to get an Island Park exchange?? Thanks!


You can start 2 years out, not 18 months.  And yes, an ongoing search would be a very good idea.  I've never had an RCI tiger trader like Cape Cod summer, so I'm not sure what your chances are.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 17, 2007)

kapish said:


> Here is what I gathered from the brochure for WorldMark West Yellowstone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That June temp is a typo, and July's wrong too - go here for a more reliable chart and scroll down a couple of inches:
www.yellowstone-natl-park.com/weather.htm


----------



## eal (Jul 18, 2007)

We own two weeks at Lake Condos in Big Sky, the first two weeks of October, and the temperature high's are in the low 60's when we go.  It is a wonderful time to visit Yellowstone and the surrounding areas - fewer tourists, wildlife everywhere, and sunny days with beautiful fall colours.


----------



## Jahosacat (Jul 20, 2007)

We stayed in Big Sky in late April. We loved it! The ski season ended the day we checked in. We couldn't get into West Yellowstone until a few days before we left, but, there was still plenty for us to do in the area. We were in Yelllowstone 2 full days. We love to drive and see sights. The mountain tops still had snow, but, the meadows were starting to come to life. We took a 2 day drive and saw part of Idaho, a corner of Utah and Grand Teton park. We have some gorgeous pix of still lakes with snow capped mountains reflected.


----------



## bobk (Jul 21, 2007)

I would check with Trading Places International.  They manage at Island Park and often have availability.  You don't need trading power so that won't be an issue. However they would charge to upgrade to a 2 br unit from a studio. If you do choose this route I would probably join TPI as their dues are $79, then the exchange fee is lowered to I believe $109 from $159 and you also get a lower upgrade fee when you are a member. Plus if you deposit 120 days out you get a bonus week.  Their website is www.tradingplaces.com.  Phone # 1-800-365-1048.  You could also check with the TPI representative on her forum on tugnet.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 21, 2007)

*Island Park vs. Big Sky*

I read here that the Big Sky location had river rafting, horseback riding, etc. activites close by...does Island Park have similar/different activites close to it as well? Maybe a longer drive into Yellowstone would be worth it if other activities are close by for non-park days for my family. I know river rafting would be a HUGE hit. Or...I guess it works the reverse way too...stay at Island Park and then drive to these other activites if necessary...? I don't know! Any thoughts on this trade off?


----------



## Steve (Jul 21, 2007)

The best river rafting is closer to Big Sky than it is to Island Park.  While Island Park is a nice area, Big Sky is prettier and has more of a resort feel.  

Steve


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 27, 2007)

Steve said:


> The best river rafting is closer to Big Sky than it is to Island Park.  While Island Park is a nice area, Big Sky is prettier and has more of a resort feel.
> 
> Steve



Thanks Steve. I am going to discuss this trade off with hubby.

We recorded the Yellowstone program on the Travel Channel and finally watched it last night. Hubby is all excited to go back there again (went as a kid), even if he has to wait until 2009.


----------



## ddc (Jul 27, 2007)

Yellowstone NP is magical.  West Yellowstone Village is the closest RCI exchange resort in the area.  It is 10 miles from the west park entrance.  Yes, it is a very difficult trade.  Most parks roads are closed from November through March-April.  The only road that is cleared in the winter is the road at the north entrances between Gardiner and Cooke City.  This is a good time for wolf watching but can be very cold.

Snow mobile and snow coach tours are offered from late Dec through February.  It is hard for me to pick a favorite time.  Spring brings lots of animal activity as the bears are coming out of hibernation with cubs in tow.  Also wolf and coyote pups and little bison.  Animal activity is normally slowest in the hotter summer months as they mover to higher, cooler elevations.  Late June through August brings crowds of people.  Fall brings the elk rut.  

If you plan to travel there, I would suggest that you sign onto yellowstone.net and read the discussion forums.  Lots of information and pictures.  BEWARE!  Once you have been there, you will want to return again and again and again.   

Donna


----------



## kapish (Jul 28, 2007)

Lake Condominiums at Big Sky  (#0175) 
1500 Turkey Leg Road
P.O. Box 160001  Big Sky  , MT  , 59716   USA   
 406/995-3500   
www.lakeatbigsky.com 
lake@3rivers.net 

2 Bedrooms          6 / 6          Full          08/12/2007                  08/19/2007                                                                          
2 Bedrooms          8 / 6          Full          08/12/2007                  08/19/2007


----------



## kapish (Aug 12, 2007)

*Couple of pictures from Lake Condominiums at Big Sky*





View from patio - Lake Condominiums at Big Sky





View from Living Room - Lake Condominiums at Big Sky


----------



## jlwquilter (Aug 12, 2007)

Kapish - you are killing me! Those are gorgeous pictures! And here I've about decided that I have to go with Island Park as the "sure thing" even though the the 8/6 unit at Big Sky is what I really want.  Argh...what to do? What to do?


----------



## pointhound (Aug 12, 2007)

*Lake Condominiums at Big Sky*



DianneL said:


> Are there any timeshare units near Yellowstone National Park?  We are thinking about a trip there in 2009.  Thanks.



We've stayed at Lake Condominiums at Big Sky a few years and used it as a base for Yellowstone, which is about an hour away on a scenic drive.   Big Sky itself is a cool destination and Lake Condominiums at Big Sky is great.  

Pointhhound


----------



## marinersfan (Aug 18, 2007)

Probably way too late to respond, but you will like both locations. I would agree with Steve that Big Sky has more of a resort feeling because it is a resort town. I would also agree that Big Sky has some great scenery. From a timeshare perspective - I own at Island Park Village and have stayed at Big Sky Condo's, Island Park Village wins hands down. It in itself is a resort destination with a nice 9 hole golf course, club house with indoor pool and kid pool, 2 indoor Jacuzzi tubs, indoor racquet ball court, ping pong, tennis courts, activity director, kids playground, exercise room and only 20-30 minutes from Yellowstone Park. So, if what the timeshare has to offer is not that big of a deal and you’re really interested in getting as much time at the park as possible, 22 miles is much less than 60–65, and for those wanting a piece of Jackson, WY you would be much closer than Big Sky. Doing the loop from Island Park to the West entrance of Yellowstone, out the South entrance, through Teton Park, through Jackson, over the pass back into Idaho, through Driggs – opposite side of the Teton Mt range, and back to Island Park is awesome. Long days drive, but very nice. Yes, I’ve done it, wouldn’t do it again, but for those of you trying to get the most out of a week, it’s possible - foolish, but possible.

As far as the units themselves, I would give Island Park Village a slight edge because of the location of the units. It’s more individualized, less condoee, and you don’t get hit with some of the minor costs – like salt and pepper. Really though, too me this is a toss up. 

As far as comparing the two areas, I have only been to Big Sky to ski so don’t know the summer activities, but Island Park has some of the best fly fishing, very mild and easy to mild float trips – Big Springs and Box Canyon floats are beautiful, horse back riding, rodeo’s, 100’s of miles of ATV trails, biking, hiking, Island Park Reservoir, Harriman State Park, Mesa Falls, Sawtell Peak, and for those that care an easier hit on the pocket book for eating. I know I’m leaving stuff out, but I’m sure you get the picture.

I have done extensive reviews for both locations. I like both areas, but for different reasons. It boils down to what you want to experience the most. For convenience, without sacrificing anything Island Park Village is the winner. For those who would like, I can email some current pictures.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Aug 23, 2007)

marinersfan said:


> From a timeshare perspective - I own at Island Park Village and have stayed at Big Sky Condo's, Island Park Village wins hands down.  So, if what the timeshare has to offer is not that big of a deal and you’re really interested in getting as much time at the park as possible, 22 miles is much less than 60–65,As far as the units themselves, I would give Island Park Village a slight edge because of the location of the units. It’s more individualized, less condoee,
> 
> Big Springs and Box Canyon floats are beautiful, horse back riding, rodeo’s, 100’s of miles of ATV trails, biking, hiking, Island Park Reservoir, Harriman State Park, Mesa Falls, Sawtell Peak, and for those that care an easier hit on the pocket book for eating. I know I’m leaving stuff out, but I’m sure you get the picture.
> 
> I have done extensive reviews for both locations. I like both areas, but for different reasons. It boils down to what you want to experience the most. For convenience, without sacrificing anything Island Park Village is the winner. For those who would like, I can email some current pictures.


I am requesting Island Park for summer 2008. As an owner is there any 2 bedroom units that are more desirable (view or location to game rooms, etc.)and most importantly would mid Aug. be a better bet than mid to late July for slightly less crowds as some schools in the west start school earlier than in the east where I live? 
I have deposited my week with TPI but can't decide on an exact week to request because of crowds and expensive flights from Newark, NJ airport in the summer. Any suggestions are welcome.
Would love an email of your recent photos!
Thanks for the great info!


----------



## marinersfan (Aug 23, 2007)

The past 4 years I've reserved anywhere from July 27 to August 12 and never felt like the resort was over crowded. A few times - mainly the weekend the pool was crowded and I'd always think that would be a busy week, but you just don't notice the crowds because of how the resort is layed out and all the activities available in the area.

School in this area starts August 20th, but since the Island Park/Yellowstone area draws from all over during the summer months I'm not sure late August is going to be that much different than late July. If you really want to miss crowds book your week before June and after Labor Day. Island Park/Yellowstone is beautiful in September/October, but you take a chance with unpredictable weather. I would probably reserver your week based on your flight plans more so than crowds.

You have a group of 2/2 units on the golf course with views to the north east and the club house. Another group of units have views to the north and over look the valley. I'm a golfer, not a very good one but that's another issue, so I like being on the golf course. The units on the golf course are a little closer to the club house, the units overlooking the valley are very close to the playground and a little farther away from the club house, but not much.

Let me know if you have any other questions, and I'll be emailing you.


----------

